# anyone want to go fishing with this gal?



## Dr. Eyes (Oct 18, 2004)

finally a lady that knows how to fish:


----------



## davencentexas (Nov 30, 2004)

:fireworks 
Well, if no one else will volunteer, I guess I will go fishing with her!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Not me...I can't stand Bud Light!!


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Sure, but I'd rather go with this one...


----------



## davencentexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Heck, would not kick either out of the boat!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm all over that one.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I think the question was "Does any one want to go fishing with this gal?"











YES YES YES YES oh and HE!! YES...................................later,DAve


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*I'd rather ..*

hunt with her.


----------



## CHunter (May 25, 2004)

I'll take 'em all hunting and fishing!




Just as soon as I can get them printed.....LOL


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Fishing, hunting, basket weaving or rebuilding a transmission. Im there.................later,Dave


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Bud Light*

I bet that Bud-Light is gonna get hot in a hurry!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

ill still drink it


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

She can drink the bud lite. I'll drink something else. 
I'd take any one of them fishing or hunting in a heart beat. Hell I might get greedy and take all three of them at the same time, if I could get em to share, without fussing with each other.


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

The perfect beer coozie. I hate to say it, but where does she keep the bait?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

There was a beer can in the picture??????????????????????????later,Dave


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> hunt with her.


dude, that chick gots a goggle eye........not that there is anything wrong with the rest of her........she's at least a little above average.........


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

*How about a PINS girl?*

PINS Girl


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

BertS said:


> dude, that chick gots a goggle eye........not that there is anything wrong with the rest of her........she's at least a little above average.........


LMFAO...............................................later,Dave


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*Stupid question.....*

What is PINS??


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Padre Island National Seashore


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*How bout this*

chick to fish with!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*I'll Drink To That!*

LOL!:brew:


----------



## davencentexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Man, what a charter that would be, taking all of those lovelies fishing!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

gundoctor said:


> She can drink the bud lite. I'll drink something else.
> .......


 
*GOT MILK?*


----------



## davencentexas (Nov 30, 2004)

:cheers: 

LOL


----------



## Oxbowtheoriginal1 (Jul 20, 2004)

I wouldnt turn any of those fine ladys down.. 


Face down would be more like it..


Oxx..


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Daddy always said what you turn down you don't get! (not in that good of words) he also used to say the only thing you turn down is...well i can't finish that on!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

BertS said:


> dude, that chick gots a goggle eye........not that there is anything wrong with the rest of her........she's at least a little above average.........


Goggle eye or not even though its probably just the picture, but there is nothing sexier than a girl with a fishing pole in her hand or in this case a pair of camo jeans on and some bullets on her belt. Whats too complain about. She is gorgeous to me, besides most of us are probably fat and hairy. Who says shed go with us anyways. hahahahahahaha!!!!!! LOL


----------



## reelfixr (May 25, 2004)

*Fishin' or Gazing?*

Well I don't think much fishing would get done, but i'm sure a lot of drooling would be required.
I think the first cast would result in a severe bird's nest and the eggs would hatch, then the birds would fly over my head and drop some, well you know what.
Why most definetly I would go fishing with her. What time and where? Can I bring my camera?
Oops! Sorry I have to ask the other half if I can go first!
Anybody got an asprin or two? *&%$*&^$$!!!!!
Larry


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Guess I'll add one, Here's my fishing buddy Sam!


----------



## 3Sheets (May 21, 2004)

OUTLAW said:


> Guess I'll add one, Here's my fishing buddy Sam!


Largemouth and large ah-hum's. I amsure there is a joke in there somewhere. : )
Nice fishing buddy there Outlaw.

Scott


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

wonder how much longer this thread is gonna last.......lol


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Looks like Sam developed some additional graments since I saw her last!


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

She still has a nice bass though.


----------



## JuStINFoRtHeDay (Dec 2, 2004)

*Hell Yeah*

I'll take them anywhere they want to go. Blondes,brunettes,redheads,and any other women that look this good take them any day at any time.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Trout, I wasn't sure if it was acceptable or not but didn't know how to photoshop it.


----------



## parrothead823 (Sep 29, 2004)

*It's winter!*

You can always tell when its winter. I see girls like that and remind myself that they are probably someone else's nightmare.


----------



## Cpt Howdy (Oct 29, 2004)

parrothead823 said:


> I see girls like that and remind myself that they are probably someone else's nightmare.


I hear that!


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Ive already got dibs on that one there PR.


TXPalerider said:


> hunt with her.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Yea I like that last one before the photoshop was done to it.........................later,Dave


----------

